# Thoa mặt nạ mật ong theo cách này, mụn và vết thâm lâu năm cũng biến mất



## uyenlam (27/9/18)

*Không chỉ là cực phẩm thiên nhiên tốt cho sức khỏe, mật ong còn được dùng làm nguyên liệu dưỡng da, trị mụn, chống lão hóa tuyệt vời.*

Mật ong được xem là thần dược thiên nhiên rất tốt cho sức khỏe, làn da. Trong mật ong có chứa hàm lượng lớn kali, magie, canxi giúp tái tạo da, kháng viêm, ngừa mụn, làm mờ thâm sạm, do đó loại nguyên liệu này thường được sử dụng để làm nên mặt nạ dưỡng da.

_

_
_Cách làm mặt nạ mật ong dưỡng da là phương pháp làm đẹp rẻ tiền nhưng chất lượng_​
Dưới đây là những cách làm mặt nạ mật ong dưỡng da được đánh giá hiệu quả nhất, chị em có thể áp dụng theo thực hiện tại nhà.

*1. Mặt nạ mật ong, chuối, bơ *
Mặt nạ mật ong kết hợp với bơ và chuối là một trong những loại mặt nạ dưỡng ẩm cho da mang lại hiệu quả nhanh nhất. Sử dụng mặt nạ mật ong này thường xuyên sẽ mang lại độ căng mượt và đàn hồi tuyệt vời cho da.

_

_
_Mật ong giúp kháng khuẩn, ngừa viêm nhiễm_​
*Cách làm:* Chuẩn bị nguyên liệu gồm: 1/2 quả bơ, 1 quả chuối chín, 1 muỗng mật ong nguyên chất

_

_
_Trộn đều các nguyên liệu đã chuẩn bị, thoa hỗn hợp lên da và để yên khoảng 20 phút, sau đó rửa mặt với nước sạch. Hỗn hợp này giúp dưỡng ẩm cho da, làn da sẽ trở nên mềm mại hơn._​
_

_
_Kiên trì áp dụng mặt nạ mật ong và bơ, chuối, da sẽ được bổ sung độ ẩm, luôn luôn mịn màng_​
*2. Mặt nạ mật ong trà xanh*
Từ xưa đến nay, trà xanh được sử dụng như là thành phần quan trọng để chăm sóc sức khỏe và làm đẹp. Đặc biệt trà xanh giúp chống oxy hóa, kháng viêm, trị mụn và làm mờ vết thâm hiệu quả.

_

_
_Trà xanh kết hợp với mật ong giúp giảm mụn và làm mờ vết thâm_
​Chuẩn bị: 1 muỗng bột trà xanh, 1 muỗng mật ong và 2 giọt nước cốt chanh

_

_
_Trộn các nguyên liệu trên đều với nhau, bạn sẽ có hỗn hợp mặt nạ dưỡng da trị mụn mờ thâm_​
Rửa mặt bằng nước ấm để mở lỗ chân lông, thoa hỗn hợp mặt nạ lên da và giữ yên trong 20 phút rồi rửa mặt sạch. Da sẽ sáng lên rõ chỉ sau lần đầu sử dụng mặt nạ này. Đắp mặt nạ mật ong trà xanh 2 lần/tuần sẽ chống lão hóa da, hết mụn và vết thâm giảm thấy rõ.

*3. Mặt nạ mật ong trứng gà *
Trong trứng có chứa hàm lượng lớn protein vì vậy sự kết hợp giữa mật ong trứng gà sẽ tạo nên hỗn hợp mặt nạ dưỡng da tuyệt vời cho những cô nàng có làn da sần sùi, kém săn chắc. Mặt nạ mật ong trứng gà này giúp phục hồi làn da đã có dấu hiệu lão hóa, giúp căng da, thu nhỏ lỗ chân lông.

_

_
_Cách làm: Trộn 1 lòng trắng trứng gà + 1 muỗng mật ong nguyên chất, đánh đều hỗn hợp sau đó massage hỗn hợp lên da. Để yên trong khoảng 20 phút rồi rửa mặt bằng nước ấm._

_

_
_Làn da hồng hào nhờ mặt nạ mật ong tự làm tại nhà, tốt không thua gì những sản phẩm mặt nạ chăm sóc da đắt tiền trên thị trường_​
*4. Mặt nạ mật ong, chuối và sữa chua*
Mặt nạ mật ong sữa chua, chuối giúp sáng da và tăng cường độ ẩm cho da.

_

_
_Trong sữa chua có chứa rất nhiều acid lactic, vitamin B5 giúp tuần hoàn máu trên da, giúp da hồng hào, sáng khỏe_




​_*Cách làm:*_
Sử dụng nửa trái chuối chín, 1 thìa sữa chua không đường, 1 thìa cà phê mật ong nguyên chất. Trộn và nghiền nhuyễn hỗn hợp rồi thoa trực tiếp lên da mặt đã rửa sạch, sau 20 phút rửa mặt lại thât sạch bằng nước ấm. 

_



_
_Da luôn mịn màng và không còn sần khô vì đã có mặt nạ mật ong chuối_​
*5. Mặt nạ mật ong chanh đường đen*
Chanh chứa nhiều vitamin C, giúp da giúp sáng da, những hạt đường nâu nhỏ sẽ giúp bạn dễ dàng lấy đi các tế bào chết trên da. Sử dụng mặt nạ mật ong, chanh, đường đen 1 tuần 1 lần sẽ giúp loại bỏ da chết và mang lại làn da mịn màng. 

_



_
_Hỗn hợp mật ong chanh, đường đen giúp loại bỏ tế bào chết trên da_
​*Cách làm:* Cho 2 muỗng đường + 1 muỗng mật ong +  vắt nước cốt của nửa quả chanh cho vào bát. 

_



_
_Rửa mặt sơ qua với nước ấm, thoa hỗn hợp trên lên da, massage nhẹ nhàng 2 phút để tránh làm trầy xước da. Để yên thêm khoảng 15 phút sau đó rửa mặt thật sạch._
​Thực hiện mặt nạ mật ong dưỡng da tại nhà sẽ giúp bạn nhanh chóng sở hữu làn da mềm mại và căng bóng. Chỉ sau 2-3 tuần đắp mặt nạ mật ong, bạn sẽ thấy làn da của mình thay đổi rõ rệt, da mượt hơn, mờ thâm nám.
​_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------

